# Version 9



## roelof (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello, 

If I want to install version 9 (-CURRENT), where can I find the install DVDs? And can I take care that my box stays updated then with version 9 as usual?

Roelof


----------



## jrm@ (Jun 26, 2011)

There are no install DVDs for -CURRENT.  You have to grab the sources.  Have you read http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/current-stable.html??


----------



## roelof (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello, 

I have read it and now downloading a snapshot from 9.

Roelof


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 26, 2011)

mingrone said:
			
		

> There are no install DVDs for current.  You have to grab the sources.



There are also snapshot CD and memstick images at ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/.


----------



## jrm@ (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh, my apologies for the misinformation!


----------



## roelof (Jun 26, 2011)

mingrone, 

No problem. I have found it and try now to get a bootable system.

Roelof


----------

